# Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

Noch hat man nicht viel gehört.

Über Ergebnisse oder Beschlüsse liegt noch nichts verifizierbares vor.

Allerdings sollen - zumindest unter den Delegierten - recht lebhafte Diskussionen stattgefunden haben.

In wie weit das Eingang auch in die öffentliche bzw. offizielle Diskussion gefunden hat, war noch nicht zu verifizieren.

Angeblich wurde auch ein Brief des bayrischen VDSF-Landesverbandes diskutiert, in dem ein Ultimatum an Herrn Mohnert enthalten sein soll.

Wenn er nicht bís 13.03. die im offenen Brief angekündigte Vorgehensweise (DAFV im Alleingang nah Vorgabe des VDSF-Präsidiums, DAV-Verbände könnten dann ja "rüberfusionieren") zurücknähme, würde der bayrische Landesverband aus dem VDSF austreten.

Da der DAV ja keine Journalisten zugelassen hat, würden wir uns über verifizierbare Infos von der HV freuen, um nicht nur auf die offiziellen Verlautbarungen angewiesen zu sein.

Nicht nur, was die Beschlüsse, auch was die Diskussionen und Argumente angeht.

Wir werden ebenfalls hier im Thread dann alles veröffentlichen, was wir über die HV erfahren..

Damit wir wissen worauf wir uns als Angler zukünftig einstellen müssen:
Endlich der Anfang eines Anglerverbandes für ganz Deutschland oder weiterhin nur das Ignorieren der Interessen der Angler und weiter Verbandsk(r)ampf der beiden Dachverbände..


----------



## flor61 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Hallo Thomas,

da auch ich keine Infos habe, bin ich gespannt wie ein hunnischer Kompositbogen.
Wollen wir mal grundsätzlich von dem halbvollen Glas, sprich von einem positiven Anfang für alle, ich meinte wirklich für alle, Angler ausgehen.

Petri

PS: und dann in die Kneipe


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Die Hoffnung teile ich als Optimist, meine Befürchtungen sehe ich kommen als Realist...

Denn warum sollten jetzt auf einmal die DAVler Rückgrat und Verstand wieder finden?


----------



## Brotfisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Habe auch noch nichts gehört und nichts gefunden. Vielleicht erst einmal brunchen gehen.
Besten Dank für die Nachtwache. Aber da Journalisten ja nicht zugelassen waren, dürften die Pressemitteilungen auf sich warten lassen.
Informelles aus beteiligten Boardiekreisen wäre aber auch schon interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Beim VDSF waren Maulkörbe und abnicken ja schon immer üblich....

Und wenn nichts bahnbrechendes auf der HV des DAV passiert sein sollte, war ja bis jetzt der DAV schon fast nicht mehr vom VDSF zu unterscheiden hinsichtlich (Des)Informations- und Diskussionskultur..


----------



## Brotfisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Naja, bei Belassung der Dorfkirche am Ort: Jahreshauptversammlungen von Vereinen und Verbänden sind keine öffentlichen Veranstaltungen und selbst in politischen Parteien (außer den Piraten) wird die Gremienarbeit ja auch nicht in der Schauküche veranstaltet. Vielleicht ändert sich das mal. Aber eine zeitgemäße Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände - oder wenigstens eine schnelle Info über wesentliche Entwicklungen, das würde man sich doch wünschen, zumal doch auch Pressereferenten einen Schlepptop mit ambulantem Netzzugang haben dürften.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Siehe oben:


> Die Hoffnung teile ich als Optimist, meine Befürchtungen sehe ich kommen als Realist...


Parteitage werden sogar live im Fernsehen übertragen - aber wahrscheinlich sind die lumpigsten Parteipolitiker von Guttenberg bis Wulff immer noch ehrenhafter als der anständigste Funktionär aus VDSF oder DAV und haben weniger zu verbergen und scheuen deswegen auch weniger die Öffentlichkeit - wer weiß es schon? 
Ich nicht - man vermutet halt mal...


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - aber wahrscheinlich sind die lumpigsten Parteipolitiker von Guttenberg bis Wulff immer noch ehrenhafter als der anständigste Funktionär aus VDSF oder DAV und haben weniger zu verbergen und scheuen deswegen auch weniger die Öffentlichkeit - wer weiß es schon?
> Ich nicht - man vermutet halt mal...



Jetzt muss Du Dir selbst eine Verwarnung erteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Für was?
Dass ich es nicht weiss?
Dass man auf Grund fehlender Informationspolitik/kultur auf Vermutungen angewiesen ist?
Ich habe ja nix behauptet und niemanden persönlich angegriffen...
Ist aber eh OT hier..


----------



## Brotfisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Die Live-Übertragung von einer Angler-JHV im Fernsehen stelle ich mir als wirksamstes Mittel gegen Schlafstörungen vor. 
Aber ernsthaft: ein Live-Stream auf einem Angelkanal im Netz, das könnte ich mir schon gut vorstellen. Aber unsere "Fachpresse", die endlos viel Geld mit der Geräteindustrie verdient und hier richtig investieren könnte, bedient ja fast ausschließlich die "Ich-will-ja-nur-angeln-" Fraktion.

Also bleibt nur: AngelboardTV !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Die Live-Übertragung von einer Angler-JHV im Fernsehen stelle ich mir als wirksamstes Mittel gegen Schlafstörungen vor.
> Aber ernsthaft: ein Live-Stream auf einem Angelkanal im Netz, das könnte ich mir schon gut vorstellen. Aber unsere "Fachpresse", die endlos viel Geld mit der Geräteindustrie verdient und hier richtig investieren könnte, bedient ja fast ausschließlich die "Ich-will-ja-nur-angeln-" Fraktion.
> 
> Also bleibt nur: AngelboardTV !



Naja, auf unseren Wunsch nach Akkreditierung bei der HV kam ja die Info, dass man keine Journalisten will...

Wir wären logischerweise auch mit der Kamera hingefahren, wäre es gewünscht gewesen....



PS:
Auch ich will nur angeln - und Verbände, die das ermöglichen und dafür eintreten, dass das wieder möglich wird in Deutschland.

Statt das immer weiter zu erschweren....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Nach den ersten - noch unbestätigten - Telefonaten hat sich der gesamte DAV wieder kräftigst blamiert.

Statt díe Chance zu nutzen, nun endlich einen vernünftigen Beschluss zu fassen und festzulegen, für was nun der DAV steht, wurde wohl tatsächlich wie befürchtet der um die wirklich wichtigen Punkte zusammengestrichene Beschlussantrag vom Präsidium abgenickt..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014

Wäre es so, wäre es in meinen Augen eine untragbare Dummheit und Schande - warten wir also, dass sich diese ersten Meldungen nicht bestätigen..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach den ersten - noch unbestätigten - Telefonaten hat sich der gesamte DAV wieder kräftigst blamiert.
> 
> Statt díe Chance zu nutzen, nun endlich einen vernünftigen Beschluss zu fassen und festzulegen, für was nun der DAV steht, wurde wohl tatsächlich wie befürchtet der um die wirklich wichtigen Punkte zusammengestrichene Beschlussantrag vom Präsidium abgenickt..
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014
> ...



Interessant ist doch immer der Hintergrund solcher Entscheidungen. Was sagt denn die Gerüchteküche, warum das Präsidium so entschieden hat. Angst vor Machtverlust? Finanzielle Gründe?, ... ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, da würden reale Gründe genannt oder gar diskutiert?



> warum das Präsidium so entschieden hat. Angst vor Machtverlust? Finanzielle Gründe?, ... ???



Da gehts um welche Machtspielchen auch immer..

Es zeigt sich halt, dass der DAV auf dem besten Weg zum VDSF ist - im schlimmsten vorstellbaren Sinne, auch was Information etc. angeht..

Das wurde vorher im Verbandsausschuss ausgemauschelt und dann abgenickt - wie von Mohnert ja schon immer vom DAV verlangte ( siehe sein damaliger Brief an Markstein, wir berichteten)....

Ich weiss ja nicht wovon Du träumst, wenn es um Verbandspolitik geht.

Offene und umfassende Information und Diskussion gehört jedenfalls nicht dazu - weder im VDSF noch im DAV...

Wie gesagt:
Wenn sich die ersten Meldungen so bestätigen.....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wovon Du träumst, wenn es um Verbandspolitik geht.



Ich träume da von überhaupt nix. Dazu kenne ich Verbandsarbeit zu gut. Hinter jeder Entscheidung steckt aber (hoffentlich) ein Plan. Den zu verstehen ist das Wichtige, egal wie falsch, dumm, schlau oder was auch immer er sein mag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Hinter jeder Entscheidung steckt aber (hoffentlich) ein Plan


Bei der ganzen Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF gehts nur noch darum, wie man möglichst unbeschadet rauskommt - als Verband wie Funktionär, Land wie Bund, VDSF wie DAV...

Das ist nur noch ein planloser Hühnerhaufen....

Verrottet vom Kopf (von wo bekanntlich der Fisch ja stinkt) bis zu den innersten Gräten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Es gab anscheinend nur eine Wortmeldung vor der Abstimmung zu dem unsäglichen Beschluss (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014 ), ohne festschreiben von angelpolitischen Grundsätzen zum VDSF übertreten zu wollen - danach wurde abgenickt - äääh, Entschuldigung: 
abgestimmt.

Anscheinend gab es auch nur eine Gegenstimme.

Das ist also klar der Wunsch der Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, unter Aufgabe der bisherigen Grundsätze zum VDSF überzutreten und dann damit dessen bis heute gültige Grundsätze zu übernehmen...

Statt also die Chance auf Grund der Geschehnisse im VDSF zu nutzen und endlich mal klare angelpolitische Ziele zu formulieren, nur wieder die willenlose Aufgabe aller wichtigen Positionen

Ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Angler, was da die organisierten Sport- und  Angelfischer in VDSF und DAV treiben......


----------



## flor61 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Wenn es so ist wie Du schreibst, dann würde ich die Welt nicht mehr verstehen.
Ich hoffe aber, daß dies eine unbestätigte Meldung "des Schwagers eines Kollegen" ist.
Wenn nicht, dann hat der DAV mit seinen stimmenberechtigten Mitgliedern richtig, aber auch richtig, Mist gebaut. Dann hättest Du in jeglicher Richtung Recht gehabt, was ich ja immer als überzogen angesehen habe.
Na, dann warten wir mal hoffnungsvoll die offizielle Erklärung ab.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Ich hoffe aber, daß dies eine unbestätigte Meldung "des Schwagers eines Kollegen" ist.


Ich werde hier keinen Informanten nennen, der das nicht will (schade, dass die alle kein Rückgrat haben und auch öffentlich dazu stehen).

Und es sollen ja alle bis auf einen auch zugestimmt haben!

Es wird ja noch veröffentlicht werden vom DAV dazu, nehme ich an -- und wie immer werden dann die da organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer über ihre Vereine hervorragend informiert werden und auch das Protokoll einsehen können (was ja der Öffentlichkeit und den Journalisten wohl nach Wunsch des Verbandes nicht möglich sein wird..)

Aber die Infos sind nicht von "kleinen" Delegierten, sondern von weit oben.......


----------



## flor61 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Na dann: Amen


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



flor61 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann hat der DAV mit seinen stimmenberechtigten Mitgliedern richtig, aber auch richtig, Mist gebaut.


 
Mist baut man, wenn man versehentlich Nachbars Auto rammt. Hier haben Leute (hoffentlich) in vollem Bewusstsein dessen, was die Entscheidung für den DAV bedeutet, entschieden.

Man muss die Funktionäre, die hier offensichtlich fast einstimmig votiert haben, also nach den Gründen für ihr Verhalten fragen. Die würden morgen wieder genau so entscheiden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Dem DAV blieb doch gar nichts anderes übrig, als für die Fusion unter Bezug auf die letzte Fassung Ihres Beschlusses zu votieren.

Was hätten die denn anderes tun können, ohne mit Mohnert auf eine Stufe gestellt zu werden? Jetzt, ob des Schreibens von Mohnert, die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen hätte sie in eine Schublade mit Mohnert gesteckt.
Jetzt, Mohnerts zu erwartenden Rücktritt vor Augen, mit einer nochmaligen Änderung des letzten Beschlusses zu kommen, hätte bedeutet zuzugeben, zuvor nur einen Hofknicks vor Mohnert gemacht zu haben. 

Nein, die haben den Wagen schon lange zuvor vor die Wand gesetzt und kommen nun ohne Abschlepphilfe nicht mehr weg.

Ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit darauf hingewiesen, dass der DAV, allen voran Markstein, hier Poker mit den Interessen und der Zukunft der DAV-Angler spielt. Mohnert hat er damit rausgeblufft, was angesichts dessen recht einfach strukturierten Charakters zu erwarten war. Man hat aber vergessen, dass noch andere Spieler mit am Tisch sitzen und die hat man durch dieses unverantwortliche Theater nun in den Vorteil gebracht.

Ich erwarte eine Stellungnahme vom DAV, dass man nach wie vor geschlossen hinter einer Fusion mit dem VDSF ist, und dass die Person Mohnert dabei allerhöchstens in einem Nebensatz als Störfaktor erwähnt wird.

Es ist leider so, dass alleine die Blamage des VDSF Präsidenten die Fusion nicht verhindert, dass die Fusion für uns Angler eine Katastrophe ist, egal wer Präsident wird, und dass ein Reformprozess von innen heraus keinesfalls möglich ist. 

Der Grabstein für das Angeln in Deutschland ist gesetzt, jetzt warten wir darauf dass der Steinmetz kommt, und das Datum einmeißelt.

Und so langsam aber sicher macht sich in mir auch eine gewisse Schadenfreude breit ob der hunderttausenden von Anglern, die sich einfach nicht für die Angelpolitik interessieren und die Verbandsfürsten gewähren lassen.

Ich habs nicht weit bis Holland.


----------



## flor61 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht weit bis Holland.



Und ich fahr nach Polen. Ne, das war ein Scherz.
Worum geht es eigentlich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, doch um einen gesamtdeutschen Interessenvertreter für alle Angler in Deutschland. Sollte das nicht zu Stande kommen, passiert doch hier im Osten das, was im Westen tagtäglich ist. Die Angelei wird sich vom Volkssport zum elitären Freizeitvergnügen entwickeln. Also, die Angelei wird nicht aussterben, nur es wird teurer und nicht mehr für jeden erschwinglich bleiben. Es geht doch letzten endes nicht darum, des kleinen "dummen Mannes" Interessen zu stärken, sondern es geht darum, die Geldströme zu kanalisieren.
Ich für meinen Teil werde mich noch mit dem Rollstuhl ans Wasser rollen lassen. Die Frage ist doch nur, ob ich meinen Enkeln und Urenkeln Geschichten vom geilen Drill in Form von "Es war ein mal" erzählen oder ob ich ihnen zeigen werde, wie man den Wurm auf den vorher selbst gebundenen Haken zieht.
Variante zwei ist mir bei Laibe lieber.

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



flor61 schrieb:


> Und ich fahr nach Polen. Ne, das war ein Scherz.
> Worum geht es eigentlich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, doch um einen gesamtdeutschen Interessenvertreter für alle Angler in Deutschland. Sollte das nicht zu Stande kommen, passiert doch hier im Osten das, was im Westen tagtäglich ist.



Nein, die Zustände aus den alten Bundesländern kommen *mit* einer Fusion in die neuen Bundesländer.
Jedenfalls dann, wenn diese Fusion ohen klare angelpolitische Ziele in Richtung freiheitliches Angeln geschieht.

So wie der VDSF seit den 80ern im damaligen Westen Stück für Stück alles kaputt gemacht hat, wird das auch in den neuen Bundesländern geschehen.

Es geht um Macht, Einfluß und Kohle. Um sonst nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Eben Ralle, so ist es und dass ist das, was die Jungs im Osten auch erst glauben, wenns soweit ist.

Wir waren im Westen dumm genug, dem VDSF zu glauben, dass das alles nicht so schlimm wird in den 80ern..

Und nun sind sie im Osten dumm genug tatsächlich zu glauben, nach einer Übernahme in den VDSF wären sie besser dran...


----------



## flor61 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Und um: "Ich bin was Besseres als du".

Daß solche Träumer und Besser-Menschen tagtäglich unter uns sind, wissen wir. Und der Herr Wulff hat doch dem letzten Optimisten gezeigt, daß diese Menschen auch keine Scheu haben, ihre Macht und Position scham- und grenzenlos nach Gutsherrenart auszuleben.
Schade um jede verpasste Chance, aber die Spezies Mensch ist nun mal so gestrickt. Und da haben wir in Deutschland noch eine der am besten gelebten Demokratieen auf dieser Welt. Da habe ich keinen Bock, mir vorzustellen, wie es in anderen Teilen dieser Welt zugeht. Da kann ich nur froh sein, zu dieser Zeit in diesen Teil der Welt reingeboren worden zu sein.
So, das war jetzt etwas philosophisch, aber manchmal notwendig, um sich wieder zu erden.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Fakt ist wohl nach den neuesten Infos von heute morgen, dass da vom DAV nicht viel kommen wird nach der HV am Wochenende jetzt.

Die spielen weiter auf Zeit, da ja der genannte Brief von Bayern und Meckpomm in den Landesverbänden kursiert, mit dem Ultimatum an Mohnert sich entsprechend zu erklären bis zum 13.04. (am 14.04. ist ja Verbandsausschuss beim VDSF-Bund). 
Und dass gegebenenfalls diese Landesverbände aus dem VDSF austreten würden.

Ich kann zwar eh nur jedem empfehlen, aus dem VDSF auszutreten - dass aber auch hier wieder ohne Info und Diskussion der in den Verbänden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer sowas beschlossen wird von den Funktionären, gerade bei einer so wichtigen Grundsatzsache - ist wieder nur zu typisch.

Das schlechte Beispiel dazu als Pendant im DAV ist ja der Brandenburger Landesverband, wo das Präsidium tönt aus dem DAV austreten zu wollen wenn keine Fusion kommt. 
Und zwar ohne dass dazu eine Info, Diskussion oder gar in gültiger Beschluss vorliegt.

Anscheinend hat angesichts dieser Lage der im DAV ja starke Landesverband Brandenburg dann auch dafür gesorgt, dass eben die angelpolitischen Punkte gegen das Versprechen des DAV nicht festgeschrieben wurden in dem Beschluss.

Weil man davon träumt, die interne Unruhe in den Landesverbänden im VDSF nutzen zu können, um dann das während der Verhandlungen noch irgendwie hinzukiegen...

*Für mich persönlich ist eines klar bei diesen ganzen Mauscheleien:
Es zählt nur das, was schriftlich eindeutig und nicht rücknehmbar fixiert  und veröffentlicht wurde.*

Denn weder den Verbänden noch den Funktionären (DAV wie VDSF, Bund wie Land) kann man angesichts des bisherigen Geschehens auch nur einen Millimeter weiter trauen als man gucken kann...

Dass auch zu dem offenen Brief des VDSF-Präsidiums seitens des DAV keine Reaktion kommen soll, ist noch nachvollziehbar.

Dass wohl auch kaum ein Statement über das hinaus kommen wird, was auf der HV geschehen ist - also dem willenlose abnicken der Übernahme in den VDSF ohne festschreiben der für den DAV wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte - wage ich ich nach diversen Telefonaten heute morgen auch zu prognostizieren..

Fakt ist also in meinen Augen, dass beide Verbände und all ihre Gliederungen weiterhin mit voller Kraft daran arbeiten, dem Angeln und den Anglern in Deutschland weiter das Leben möglichst schwer zu machen, um weiterhin die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer über die in den Vereinen zwangsabgeführten Verbandsbeiträge abzocken zu können.

Da sich diese das ja nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern immer wieder schön demokratisch die Funktionäre wählen, die das so machen und treiben - zum Nachteil des Angeln und der Angler in Deutschland - wollen das also dann die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF wie DAV genau so!!..


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, die Zustände aus den alten Bundesländern kommen *mit* einer Fusion in die neuen Bundesländer.
> Jedenfalls dann, wenn diese Fusion ohen klare angelpolitische Ziele in Richtung freiheitliches Angeln geschieht.
> So wie der VDSF seit den 80ern im damaligen Westen Stück für Stück alles  kaputt gemacht hat, wird das auch in den neuen Bundesländern geschehen.
> *Es geht um Macht, Einfluß und Kohle. Um sonst nix.*





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben Ralle, soist es und dass ist das,was die Jungs im Psten auch erst glauben, wenns soweit ist.
> Wir waren im Westen dumm genug, dem VDSF zu glauben, dass das alles nicht so schlimm wird in den 80ern..
> Und nun sind sie im Osten dumm genug tatsächlich zu glauben, nach einer Übernahme in de VDSF wären sie besser dran...




Die Einsicht kommt spät aber sie kommt.

DAS HIER  habe ick bereits vor einem Jahr geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Die Einsicht kommt spät aber sie kommt.


Nenene - wir warnen davor schon seit Anbeginn unserer Berichterstattung Anfang 2010...

Den Schuh zieh ich uns in der Red. nicht an!!

Wir hatten also diese Einsicht schon lange und fordern ja nicht umsonst schon immer das  festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte (einst mal vom DAV/Markstein persönlich ja öffentlich versprochen. Und das Versprechen mit dem aktuell gefassten Beschluss klar gebrochen!!!!)  genauso wie Verhandlungen ohne Zeitdruck (ebenfalls öffentlich vom DAV/Markstein versprochen - den aktuellen Zeitplan kennt ihr ja...).

Wer sich da also als DAVler weiter von seinem Bundes- und Landesverbänden wie den Funktionären verschaukeln lassen will, kann das ja gerne weiter tun - aber es soll uns niemand vorwerfen, wir hätten nicht rechtzeitig gewarnt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Wie im VDSF gedacht wird, kann man vielleicht aus dem uns vorliegenden Brief eines VDFS-Landerverbandspräsidenten vom 09. 02. 2012 an Herrn Mohnert sehen.

Dieser VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident mischt übrigens auch maßgeblich in der Inititiative "Pro DAFV" mit, zu der sich ja auch der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband bekennt.

Solch einem Verband will sich also der DAV ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte anschliessen - und der Brandenburger DAV macht mit diesem Herren ja jetzt schon gemeinsame Sache in der Initiative ....

Nur damit ihr DAVler mal seht, auf was sich eure Landes- und Bundesverbandsfunktionäre da einlassen. 
Seit der glorreichen HV am jetzigen Wochenende sogar mit gültigem Beschluss ohen festschreiben angelpolitischer Positionen:



			
				aus Brief eines VDSF-Landesverbandspräsidenten an Herrn Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> ..........................
> Vorher sollten wir die Aktionen bzw. Äußerungen diverser Wirrköpfe im DAV nicht überbewerten. Vielmehr ist zu erwarten, dass auch der DAV dem Satzungsentwurf der Initiativgruppe ohne substantielle Vorbehalte zustimmen wird.
> *Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.*.
> ............................



Wer jetzt immer noch glaubt, irgendeiner der real existierenden Verbände würde die Interessen der Angler - und sei es nur die nach vernünftiger Information - berücksichtigen oder gar umsetzen, der darf das gerne weiter glauben...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie im VDSF gedacht wird, kann man vielleicht aus dem uns vorliegenden Brief eines VDFS-Landerverbandspräsidenten vom 09. 02. 2012 an Herrn Mohnert sehen.


 
Butter bei die Fische. Welcher Landesverbandspräsident hat das geschrieben?


----------



## tommator (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Das würde mich auch interessieren!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Weit ausm Norden - vor der endgültigen Bekanntgabe des vollens Namen werde ich unsere Anwälte kontakten müssen.

Seit mich Mohnert erfolglos angezeigt hat, muss ich das nunmal erst immer absichern.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235707

Nur nochmal zum "geniessen", weil das jeder - VDSF oder DAV - in meinen Augen mitkriegen muss:



> Wie im VDSF gedacht wird, kann man vielleicht aus dem uns vorliegenden Brief eines VDFS-Landerverbandspräsidenten vom 09. 02. 2012 an Herrn Mohnert sehen.
> 
> Dieser VDSF-Landesverbandspräsident mischt übrigens auch maßgeblich in der Inititiative "Pro DAFV" mit, zu der sich ja auch der Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband bekennt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Über diesen Brief sowie viele weitere Schreiben zwischen den verschiedensten Verbänden (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV), die uns zum Thema Fusion und drumrum in den letzten Wochen aus gut informierten Kreisen von VDSF und DAV anonym zugestellt wurden, werden wir noch ausführlich berichten. 

Wir müssen aber natürlich das ganze Material erst sichten und bewerten sowie das juristisch absichern lassen.

Normalen Anglern wird das aber nicht gefallen, was da abgeht zwischen den Verbänden und Funktionären und wie diese über Angler denken, das kann ich im Voraus schon versichern..


----------



## ivo (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Schaltet ne ganzseitige Anzeige in der Bild...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Tja ivo, leider zahlen die Angler ja nur ihre glorreichen Verbände, nicht uns ;-))
Daher können wir uns das leider nicht leisten...
Wir müssen halt hier informieren..


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Die Zitate lassen ja richtig Spannung aufkommen! |bigeyes
Ick freu mir drauf... :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ich krieg die Krise.

Auch mir wurden verschiedene Dokumente zugesandt.

Was da drin steht, da kann man nur noch koxxen. 

Ich nehme an es handelt sich um die Gleichen Schreiben, die Thomas auch bekommen hat. Zumindest das mit dem Zitat:

_*Vorher sollten wir die Aktionen bzw. Äußerungen diverser Wirrköpfe im DAV nicht überbewerten. *_

hab ich auch bekommen. Und das wurde von einem hochrangigen VDSF Funktionär geschrieben, der nicht Mohnert heißt.

Weiter heißt es da:

Zitat:

_Das bedeutet im Falle der Verschmelzung: Die gemeinsame Versammlung beider Verbände entscheidet endgültig über die Kandidaten des Präsidiums. 
Das ist inhaltlich gleichbedeutend mit unserer Forderung nach demokratischer Wahl.
Unter der Bedingung einer vereinbarten Quotenregelung zur Besetzung von Ämtern im Präsidium (paritätisch oder auch nicht) heißt das: Die Verhandlungspartner müssen sich im Vorfeld der Verschmelzung weitestgehend über mehrheitsfähige Vorschläge zur Besetzung des Präsidiums verständigen.* Der anschließende Wahlgang ist dann lediglich ein formal erforderlicher und die Ablehnung eines Kandidaten eine Ausnahme.*_

Zitat Ende.

Weiter heißt es da sinngemaäß, dass man den Angestellten des/der Verbände zwar ein fortbestehen der Arbeitsverhältnisse zugesichert habe, nicht jedoch die Beibehaltung des Arbeitsortes. 

Außerdem noch ( Zitat):
_
In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten.__ Eine solche Auffassung von Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich. _



Und jetzt stehen wir wieder vor dem Problem, solche Schreiben nicht komplett öffentlich machen zu dürfen. Da sitzt man nun, hat Informationen und Schreiben ( und nicht erst seit gestern) die alles, aber auch alles belegen, was wir seit Monaten predigen, und darf das nicht öffentlich machen. 


Und dann müssen wir uns noch vorhalten lassen, uns im Ton zu vergreifen und alles zu übertreiben. 

Mann, was bin ich grad sauer.

Nun werden wir uns erst mal beraten, was und wieviel wir öffentlich machen dürfen, ohne für die Darstellung der nackten Wahrheit juristisch belangt werden zu können.

Und währenddessen stimmen die " Wirrköpfe des DAV" der Fusion zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Weiter heißt es da sinngemaäß, dass man den Angestellten des/der Verbände zwar ein fortbestehen der Arbeitsverhältnisse zugesichert habe, nicht jedoch die Beibehaltung des Arbeitsortes.


Bestätigt ja auch nur, was wir schon immer meinten:
Es geht um Kohle, Pfründe und Macht und eben nicht um Angler..
Leider...


----------



## Hanns Peter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Upps, dann haben das Pamphlet ja so einige Leute bekommen. Anhand der bisher gelesenen Zitate habe ich das gleiche Schreiben bekommen.

Die gleichen Würgereize wie Ralle habe ich an folgender Stelle bekommen:



> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidium sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.



Demokratie im Bundesverband geht scheinbar gar nicht |gr:


----------



## Brotfisch (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Allerdings haben die meisten Dinge zwei Seiten. So auch die beiden Schreiben. Man kann nicht bestreiten, dass die hier zitierten Passagen in ihnen enthalten sind - ich füge den Kommentaren in diesem thread insofern nichts hinzu. 

Aber beide Schreiben sprechen sich auch klar gegen den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums (offener Brief: Fusion ohne DAV) und ebenso klar gegen die Provokation einer Kandidatur Peter Mohnerts für das Amt des Präsidenten des Fusionsverbandes aus. Und das ist mindestens ebenso bemerkens- und berichtenswert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Stimmt - aber auch wenn solche Funktionäre mit einer so hanebüchenen Ansicht über Demokratie und einem so elenden Selbstverständnis gegenüber der Basis erkannt haben, dass es mit Mohnert nicht geht, macht sie das nicht per se besser.

Das zeigt nur, dass sie noch einen Funken Realitätssinn bewahrt haben. 

Nicht aber im Ansatz, dass das gute oder geeignete Mernschen für einen Verband wären, der sich anmaßt, für Angler sprechen zu wollen.

Da sie eben mit Mohnert nicht so einfach weiter die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer abzocken können wie bisher, sondern dass sie da eben so ein Alibiopfer mit Mohnert bringen müssen, um weiterhin ihre Spielchen auf dem Rücken der Angler austragen zu können..

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung dazu...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Kann mir mal einer so ein Pamphlet schicken(email-addi dann per PN)?

Das würde mich doch brennend(komplett) interessieren.


----------



## Hanns Peter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber beide Schreiben sprechen sich auch klar gegen den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums (offener Brief: Fusion ohne DAV) und ebenso klar gegen die Provokation einer Kandidatur Peter Mohnerts für das Amt des Präsidenten des Fusionsverbandes aus. Und das ist mindestens ebenso bemerkens- und berichtenswert.



Das lese ich zumindest aus dem hier zitierten Schreiben nirgends raus.



> Die vorstehenden Ausführungen zeigen, dass ich die Version eines "neutralen" Kandidaten für das Amt des Präsidenten nicht zwingend favorisiere.
> Deshalb sollte nochmals der Vorschlag einer Doppelspitze diskutiert werden, obwohl dieser durch unseren Verbandsausschuss auf seiner Sitzung am 12.04.2011 bereits ein erstes Mal abgelehnt wurde.



Meiner Lesart nach zeigt dieses genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Das versucht sich der gute Thomas als Ex-VDSF-Funktionär vielleicht auch  ein bisschen schönzudenken, um nicht komplett gefrustet von dem Haufen zu sein, für den er selber ja lange genug viel getan hat (sorry, brotfisch, konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen....) 
;-)))


----------



## prinz1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

schei....benkleister!!
da haben meine diversen mails an den dav brandenburg wohl nichts geholfen.
selbst den leuten in meinem verein, denen ich das dilemma auf grund eurer fakten klar machen konnte, waren stinksauer und haben diverse mails an den dav bb geschickt. von unserer vereinsleitung war leider nix zu erwarten, haben zu viel zu tun. ich  werd verrückt, alles fürn arxxx, wegen diesen eierköppen, war echt alles umsonst??
was kann man noch tun?

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Gerade der Brandenburger Verband macht ja mit dem hier genannten  VDSF-Landesverbandspräsidenten in der Initiave Pro DAFV gemeinsame Sache, um den DAV in den VDSF zu lotsen..

Ihr wählt euer Vereinsoberen, aus denen rekrutieren sich die Verbandsoberen, das nennt sich Demokratie.

Du bist eben mit Deiner Meinung im Brandenburger DAV in der Minderheit.

Die Mehrheit im Brandenburger DAV will eben wie die Verbandsführung da den Übertritt in den VDSF ohne  festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte..

Und zwar genau zu so einem VDSF, von einem dessen Repräsentanten hier die Zitate stammen.


----------



## tommator (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Wenn Ihr diese Schreiben hier nicht veröffentlichen könnt - dann ab durch den Kopierer und an alle DAVler Landesverbände geschickt.

Ev. geht ja noch was??!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



tommator schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr diese Schreiben hier nicht veröffentlichen könnt - dann ab durch den Kopierer und an alle DAVler Landesverbände geschickt.
> 
> Ev. geht ja noch was??!!!




Wenn Du mir verrätst, welchen man trauen kann. Auch von dort rechnen wir inzwischen mit nichts Gutem mehr.


----------



## tommator (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Spielt doch keine Rolle. Es muss einfach verbreitet werden. Schick die Schreiben doch anonym.

Wenn man nur einem einzigem die Augen öffnet hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Diese Schreiben sind doch auch den meisten DAV-Präsidien bekannt nach meiner Kenntnis.
Haben die euch etwa nicht informiert?
Dann hättet ihr nachfragen müssen..
Aber die Mehrheit im DAV will das ja wie oben angemerkt, genauso - deswegen wählt ihr eure Funktionäre ja immer wieder.

Und die haben ja gerade wohl einstimmig auf der HV beschlossen, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte zum VDSF überzutreten. Es wurden ja extra vorher die Punkte rausgenommen, die wichtig gewesen wären und mal drinstanden (wohl auf Drängen Brandenburgs), wir berichteten schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014

So wie die Organisierten im VDSF schon immer nur als zahlende Melkkühe ohne Mitwirkungsrechte gesehen wurde, hat sich wohl der DAV auch dieser Sichtweise angenommen - oder wie willst Du das sonst interpretieren?

Wir berichten darüber schon seit 2 Jahren............

*Wer zu spät kommt, der wird mit VDSF bestraft...........*

Hier nochmal die zusammengefassten Zitate aus dem Schreiben an Peter Mohnert, von einem VDSF-Landesverbandspräsidenten, der auch in der Initiative Pro DAFV tätig ist:



> > Vorher sollten wir die Aktionen bzw. Äußerungen diverser Wirrköpfe im DAV nicht überbewerten. Vielmehr ist zu erwarten, dass auch der DAV dem Satzungsentwurf der Initiativgruppe ohne substantielle Vorbehalte zustimmen wird.
> > Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist - gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gesamtbewertung efolgt später, das Schreiben hat 6 oder 7 Seiten..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Jetzt muss man natürlich auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen:



> Vorher sollten wir die Aktionen bzw. Äußerungen diverser Wirrköpfe im  DAV nicht überbewerten. Vielmehr ist zu erwarten, dass auch der DAV dem  Satzungsentwurf der Initiativgruppe ohne substantielle Vorbehalte  zustimmen wird.
> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie  stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist -  gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen  Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern.


Völlig inakzeptabel.



> Das bedeutet im Falle der Verschmelzung: Die gemeinsame Versammlung  beider Verbände entscheidet endgültig über die Kandidaten des  Präsidiums.
> Das ist inhaltlich gleichbedeutend mit unserer Forderung nach demokratischer Wahl.
> Unter der Bedingung einer vereinbarten Quotenregelung zur Besetzung von  Ämtern im Präsidium (paritätisch oder auch nicht) heißt das: Die  Verhandlungspartner müssen sich im Vorfeld der Verschmelzung  weitestgehend über mehrheitsfähige Vorschläge zur Besetzung des  Präsidiums verständigen. Der anschließende Wahlgang ist dann lediglich  ein formal erforderlicher und die Ablehnung eines Kandidaten eine  Ausnahme.


Völlig normal. Macht jede demokratische Partei genauso.



> Weiter heißt es da sinngemäß, dass man den Angestellten des/der Verbände  zwar ein fortbestehen der Arbeitsverhältnisse zugesichert habe, nicht  jedoch die Beibehaltung des Arbeitsortes. (Wie wir immmer schon sagten:  Pfründe, Kohle, Pöstchen..)


Würde jede Gewerkschaft im Fall einer Fusion/Übernahme des eigenen Ladens fordern. Begrüßenswert.



> In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser  "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch  eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten. Eine solche Auffassung von  Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich.


Menschen, die so denken, gehören nicht in verantwortungsvolle Positionen.



> Die vorstehenden Ausführungen zeigen, dass ich die Version eines  "neutralen" Kandidaten für das Amt des Präsidenten nicht zwingend  favorisiere.
> Deshalb sollte nochmals der Vorschlag einer Doppelspitze diskutiert  werden, obwohl dieser durch unseren Verbandsausschuss auf seiner Sitzung  am 12.04.2011 bereits ein erstes Mal abgelehnt wurde.


Finde ich auch die beste Lösung, um politisch beide Lager einzubinden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> > Weiter heißt es da sinngemäß, dass man den Angestellten des/der Verbände zwar ein fortbestehen der Arbeitsverhältnisse zugesichert habe, nicht jedoch die Beibehaltung des Arbeitsortes. (Wie wir immmer schon sagten: Pfründe, Kohle, Pöstchen..)
> 
> 
> Würde jede Gewerkschaft im Fall einer Fusion/Übernahme des eigenen Ladens fordern. Begrüßenswert


Begrüßenswert für Funktionäre und Angestellte vielleicht - was hat der Angler davon außer Mehrkosten?

Achja, stimmt ja - um uns Angler gehts ja eh nicht.

Wir sollen das ja nur bezahlen aber um Gottes willen doch weder fragen noch mitbestimmen wollen......





> > Die vorstehenden Ausführungen zeigen, dass ich die Version eines "neutralen" Kandidaten für das Amt des Präsidenten nicht zwingend favorisiere.
> > Deshalb sollte nochmals der Vorschlag einer Doppelspitze diskutiert werden, obwohl dieser durch unseren Verbandsausschuss auf seiner Sitzung am 12.04.2011 bereits ein erstes Mal abgelehnt wurde.
> 
> 
> ...


Da gings ja drum, Mohnert eine Hintertüre zu öffnen, damit er noch ein bisschen "präsidenteln" kann, wenngleich eben nicht mehr alleine in dem Modell...

In dem ganzen 6-seitigen Pamphlet gehts nicht einmal um die Interessen der Anglerschaft.

Nur um Postenschieberei, Geschäftsstellen, wie wer welche Posten kriegt, dass die VDSF-GmbH in Offenbach bleiben soll, wie man die "Wirrköpfe" im DAV zur "VDSF-Räson" bringt, wie man seine VDSF-Mehrheit trotz vorgetäuschter "Fusion auf Augenhöhe" auch umsetzen kann,  und, und, und..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Begrüßenswert für Funktionäre und Angestellte vielleicht - was hat der Angler davon außer Mehrkosten?
> 
> Achja, stimmt ja - um uns Angler gehts ja eh nicht.
> 
> Wir sollen das ja nur bezahlen aber um Gottes willen doch weder fragen noch mitbestimmen wollen......



Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, wenn Chefs die Jobs ihrer Mitarbeiter schützen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gings ja drum, Mohnert eine Hintertüre zu öffnen, damit er noch ein  bisschen "präsidenteln" kann, wenngleich eben nicht mehr alleine in dem  Modell...



Diese Intention würde ich nicht unbedingt unterstellen. Wenn die Leute im VDSF einigermaßen helle sind, freuen sie sich darauf, dieses Problem an der Spitze loszuwerden.
Doppelspitzen sind ganz einfach ein Werkzeug zur Integration zweier Lager.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In dem ganzen 6-seitigen Pamphlet gehts nicht einmal um die Interessen der Anglerschaft.
> 
> Nur um Postenschieberei, Geschäftsstellen, wie wer welche Posten kriegt,  dass die VDSF-GmbH in Offenbach bleiben soll, wie man die "Wirrköpfe"  im DAV zur "VDSF-Räson" bringt, wie man seine VDSF-Mehrheit trotz  vorgetäuschter "Fusion auf Augenhöhe" auch umsetzen kann,  und, und,  und..



So gewaltige Umwälzungen lassen die Leute natürlich erst mal an ihre Zukunft, Macht und Position denken. Das kann ich denen nicht verdenken. So tickt unsere gesamte Gesellschaft. Warum sollten Angler-Funktionäre da eine Ausnahme machen?

Was ich dem Verfasser wirklich übel nehme ist die Arroganz ("Wirrköpfe", "lächerlich"). Die glauben tatsächlich, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und entpuppen sich dann als Middelhoffs (der ehemalige Arcandor-Manager).


----------



## prinz1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade der Brandenburger Verband macht ja mit dem hier genannten  VDSF-Landesverbandspräsidenten in der Initiave Pro DAFV gemeinsame Sache, um den DAV in den VDSF zu lotsen..
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



und das, thomas, ist genau das, was mich so wahnsinnig rasend macht. leute, wo ich bisher dachte, wie du und ich sollten aus den fehlern der letzten 23 jahre gelernt haben. aber nix da! wie gehabt, alles gute kommt von drüben!!! |peinlich
wenn die das wirklich durchdrücken, wird der vdaf oder wie auch immer der heißen wird, verdammt wenig mitglieder haben.
dann wirds wohl zeit, sich nem anderen dav-landesverband anzuschließen!!
wenn das die lösung sein soll, dann bitte schön.
schade eigentlich!

der prinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



prinz1 schrieb:


> wenn die das wirklich durchdrücken, wird der vdaf oder wie auch immer der heißen wird, verdammt wenig mitglieder haben.
> dann wirds wohl zeit, sich nem anderen dav-landesverband anzuschließen!!



Es wird keinen DAV mehr geben. Außer Du möchtest dem DAV (Deutscher Alpenverein) beitreten. 
Wobei, der Unterschied wäre eventuell garnicht mal so groß. Denn um die Belange der Angler kümmert sich der eine DAV genau so wenig wie der andere DAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> wenn die das wirklich durchdrücken, wird der vdaf oder wie auch immer der heißen wird, verdammt wenig mitglieder haben.


Auch Du musst begreifen, dass das so eben nicht stimmt.
Die Mehrheit der organisierten Anglerr will das genauso wie es jetzt getan wird.

Sonst hätten sie ja schon lange ihre Funktionäre abgewählt und würden die Verbände nicht mehr bezahlen.

Da sie das trotzdem tun - auch trotz unserer jahrelangen Information - ist es schlicht so, dass das die Mehrheit eben will, wie es gerade passiert und vorangetrieben wird - auch von ALLEN DAV-Verbänden!!

Die ja erst am Wochenende zugestimmt haben, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundlinien zum VDSF überzutreten und das dann in DAFV umzubenennen.....

Ein Graus für jeden richtigen Angler, aber der Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer...


----------



## prinz1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

hmh stuffel!
wo du recht hast, haste recht.
mein fehler, es wird ja keinen mehr geben außer dem alpenverein.
dann geh ich wohl in den polnischen angelverein und hol mir die deutschlandkarte, falls es die dann noch geben wird! *grins*
aber noch wird nicht resigniert.
ich kämpfe noch ein weilchen, irgendwie mag ich nicht aufgeben.

der prinz


----------



## prinz1 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

tja thomas, 
die mehrheit der dav angler aus bb weiß nicht mal, was gerade abgeht. nur wenige informieren sich oder haben ein forum wie hier, um infos zu bekommen.
aus dem verein habe ich selbst nach anfrage keine information bekommen.
nachfragen wollte allerdings auch keiner, ich erwähnte ja schon: keine zeit... oder so!
kein "normaler" angler hier in der gegend hat auch nur nen blassen schimmer, was gerade abgeht.

der prinz


----------



## gründler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Es soll einen starken Deutschen Verband geben der mit einer Stimme spricht.|kopfkrat


Was passiert wenn es leute gibt die sich sagen nicht mit uns,wir gründen nen neuen Verband für Angler.:m


Kann man dann weiter mit 1 Stimme sprechen,oder wird man dann versuchen mit dem neuen Verband zu Fusionieren.|krach:


Weil dann gäbe es ja wieder 2 Deutsche Verbände 




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



			
				gründler schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll einen starken Deutschen Verband geben der mit einer Stimme spricht.|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Was passiert wenn es leute gibt die sich sagen nicht mit uns,wir gründen nen neuen Verband für Angler.:m
> ...



Es wird NIE nur einen deutschen Sport- oder Angelfischerverband geben.

Siehe meine Signatur................

Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, dass der DAV zum VDSF zu den jetzigen Bedingungen übertritt, MUSS man (wer auch immer) zusätzlich einen richtigen Anglerverband im Bund gründen..

Wir werden das dann gerne publizistisch unterstützen............


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Allerdings haben die meisten Dinge zwei Seiten. So auch die beiden Schreiben. Man kann nicht bestreiten, dass die hier zitierten Passagen in ihnen enthalten sind - ich füge den Kommentaren in diesem thread insofern nichts hinzu.
> 
> Aber beide Schreiben sprechen sich auch klar gegen den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidiums (offener Brief: Fusion ohne DAV) und ebenso klar gegen die Provokation einer Kandidatur Peter Mohnerts für das Amt des Präsidenten des Fusionsverbandes aus. Und das ist mindestens ebenso bemerkens- und berichtenswert.



Warum bist Du so auf Mohnert fixiert? Der hat doch mit der Zukunft des angelns in Deutschland nun gar nichts mehr zu tun.
Dieses Schreiben zeigt doch mehr als eindrücklich, dass eine Fusion zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt, mit den gegenwärtigen Funktionären, niemals etwas Gutes für uns Angler bringen kann. Alleine die Denkweise des Verfassers dieses Schreibens zeigt doch mehr als eindrücklich, dass das ganze Verbandssystem personell innerlich durch und durch verrottet und verfault ist. Es bestätigt in außerordentlicher Weise, dass eine Veränderung von Innen heraus absolut unmöglich ist. 
Einen solchen Affront gegen die Verhandlungspartner, eine solche bodenlose Arroganz und Selbstherrlichkeit, eine derartig geringschätzige Einstellung über die Zukunft der Angestellten, müsste einen Sturm der Entrüstung durch die gesamte Funktionärseben entfachen, wäre es denn nicht im Sinne der Mehrzahl der Funktionäre. 

Um es mal mit einfachen Worten zu sagen:

Für so einen Schrieb würde man in jeder Dorfkneipe voll auf die Fresse bekommen. 







krickfan schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, wenn Chefs die Jobs ihrer Mitarbeiter schützen.



Ich übersetze den Passus mal für Dich:
_
Wir können die Leute auf Grund Ihres Arbeitsvertrages und der rechtlichen Situation nicht entlassen, aber wir können Ihnen den Job durch verlangten Umzug nach Berlin so madig machen, dass sie von alleine kündigen. _

Merke: Wenn ein Chef hinter seinen Mitarbeitern steht, hat er die bestmögliche Position, sie in den Arxxx zu treten.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das versucht sich der gute Thomas als Ex-VDSF-Funktionär vielleicht auch ein bisschen schönzudenken, um nicht komplett gefrustet von dem Haufen zu sein, für den er selber ja lange genug viel getan hat (sorry, brotfisch, konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen....)
> ;-)))


 
LOL - oder ich habe wegen eines freien Tages die Chilischoten zwischen den Schokoladenzeilen nicht geschmeckt. 
Dass ich mit Pauschalverurteilungen wenig anfangen kann, ist, glaube ich, bekannt. Man könnte die Funktionäre vielleicht unterteilen in die Fachleute, die auf ihrer Strecke ganz ordentliche Arbeit machen und meistens sich nicht groß um den "Rest" kümmern und jenen, die ein "politisches Rad" drehen (wollen). Das sind im VDSF gar nicht so viele. Bei den Landesverbänden ist es so, dass sich da überwiegend die Fachleute tummeln, die Vorstände haben zuallererst ihren Landesverband im Sinn; "bundespolitisch" sind zwischen sechs und zehn engagiert, die anderen nur, wenn ihr LV unmittelbar betroffen ist und manche gar nicht. Kein wirkliches Gegengewicht zu einem Präsidium, bei dem das "R plus E-Prinzip" gilt: Der Präsident entscheidet allein über die *R*ichtlinien der Verbandspolitik und alle *E*inzelheiten.

Naja, heute habe ich ausreichend schlechte Laune, da werde ich nochmals nach dem Chili suchen.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum bist Du so auf Mohnert fixiert? Der hat doch mit der Zukunft des angelns in Deutschland nun gar nichts mehr zu tun.


 
Lieber Ralle,

wenn man eine Badewanne leeren will, dann nützt es nichts, das Wasser zu beschimpfen. Man muss schon den Stöpsel ziehen.


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Cooler Spruch, Brotfisch

Aber trotzdem hab auch ich den Eindruck, dass wir -vielleicht nur aufgrund seiner Anzeiegn gegen uns- uns ein wenig zuviel auf den Täter Mohnert fixiert haben.

Im Moment verdichten sich die Anzeichen, dass er innerhalb des VdSF-Intrigenspiels um Macht und Posten auch noch die Opferrolle hinter einer illustren Seilschaft von gewissen Landesfürsten und einem sich still im Hintergrund haltenden Mitglieds seines eigenen VdSF-Präsidiums inne hat.

Da wird munter am Stuhl des bis dato Führenden gesägt, um die feudalistische Monarchie des Alleinherrschenden in die Diktatur der Erlesenen zu überführen unter gleichzeitiger Heimführung der sich freiwillig unterwerfenden Ostverbände.

Ich gehe mittlerweile jede Wette ein, dass über kurz oder lang genau aus diesen Kreisen der neue starke Mann präsentiert wird, der dann allen dummen Abnickern messiasgleich als "Retter" und geeigneter Anführer auf dem Weg in die Zukunft präsentiert wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Cooler Spruch, Brotfisch
> Da wird munter am Stuhl des bis dato Führenden gesägt, um die feudalistische Monarchie des Alleinherrschenden in die Diktatur der Erlesenen zu überführen unter gleichzeitiger Heimführung der sich freiwillig unterwerfenden Ostverbände.
> 
> Ich gehe mittlerweile jede Wette ein, dass über kurz oder lang genau aus diesen Kreisen der neue starke Mann präsentiert wird, der dann allen dummen Abnickern messiasgleich als "Retter" und geeigneter Anführer auf dem Weg in die Zukunft präsentiert wird.


 

 Opferrolle? Naja so dicht am Wasser bin ich dann doch nicht gebaut, dass ich gleich Mitleid habe.
Aber natürlich ist durch die Unsäglichkeiten während der Fusionsverhalten reichlich Lack abgeplatzt, ja ein Machtvakuum entstanden, dass manchen dazu einladen mag, sich berufen zu fühlen.
Ein externer Kandidat ist deswegen ein guter Vorschlag. Wir sollten uns gemeinsam auf die Suche nach geeigneten Personen machen. Prinz Charles ist zwar auch Angler, aber aus Gründen, die mir nicht mehr einfallen, nicht so ganz der Top-Favorit. Stattdessen hätte ich schon ein paar Ideen. Ihr auch?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Lieber Ralle,
> 
> wenn man eine Badewanne leeren will, dann nützt es nichts, das Wasser zu beschimpfen. Man muss schon den Stöpsel ziehen.




Der Spruch ist wirklich gut.

Jedoch sprechen wir hier nicht über eine Badewanne, sondern über einen See.

Ich habe in den 80ern versucht, etwas von innen zu verändern und bin gescheitert. Du hast es in jüngerer Vergangenheit versucht und bist ebenfalls gescheitert. 
Und wir beiden waren sicher nicht die einzigen.
Zu meiner Zeit gab es keinen Mohnert, der war also daran unschuldig.

Es ist das System, nicht die Person. 

Bezogen auf Dein Beispiel, stell Dir eine volle Badewanne vor, in der Duzende von losen Stöpseln liegen. Man zieht mühevoll den heraus, der den Abfluß verschließt und durch den Sog wird sofort der nächste in den Abfluß gezogen.

Im Grunde ist es dann sogar besser, man belässt den Stöpsel im Abfluß und entfernt zunächst die ganzen losen. Erst dann kann das Wasser, nach ziehen des finalen Stöpsels, ungehindert abfließen. 




Und was die Fachleute in den Landesverbänden angeht, so fehlt mir für diese Behauptung der schlüssige Beweis.


----------



## Brotfisch (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist wirklich gut.
> 
> Jedoch sprechen wir hier nicht über eine Badewanne, sondern über einen See.
> 
> ...


 

Zugegeben, das Wasser ist schon ziemlich brackig. Deswegen waren ja auch die Hoffnungen, die ich und andere hatten, dass sich anlässlich der Fusion etwas ändern könnte, leider naiv. Deswegen wird es Fortschritte auch nur step by step geben, wenn überhaupt. Es gibt mehr als nur einen, der von den seit Urzeiten verwachsenen Strukturen profitiert. Aber diese Strukturen sind Stück für Stück veränderbar, auch wenn der Beweis für diese Hypothese erst noch erbracht werden muss.


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und was die Fachleute in den Landesverbänden angeht, so fehlt mir für diese Behauptung der schlüssige Beweis.


Meinst du z.B. solch einen hier:
Präsident
Fachmann für

Ein anderes Beispiel wären diejenigen, die sich gegen das Angelverbot im Dortmunder Hafen eingesetzt haben, als in allen grossen Flüssen NRWs mit Angelverbot wegen PCB - Belastung in Aussicht gestellt wurde. Hier war weniger Fachwissen als Aktion nötig, aber gemacht und erreicht wurde durch einzelne mehr, als der LV oder der Bundesverband erreicht hätte.
Soweit ich weiss war hier der Vorstand des ASV Lippe/Westfahlen (ich weiss den Namen nicht mehr 100%).

Kann man ja mal erwähnen...|wavey:


Was mich stutzig macht:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum bist Du so auf Mohnert fixiert? Der hat doch mit der Zukunft des angelns in Deutschland nun gar nichts mehr zu tun.


Das hättet ihr selbst noch vor zwei Wochen für schlicht nicht möglich gehalten? Woher plötzlich diese Sicherheit?

Auch wenn die Beteiligten am Brief der Pro-DAFV Initiative noch einiges mehr an sich und der Fusion zu arbeiten haben. Anerkennen kann man ihnen schon, sich von der Gruppe der einfachen "Dulder" (nenn es wie du willst) abgesetzt zu haben.



In dem Sinne kann ich Brotfischs Lob/Achtung an dieser Aktion sehr wohl verstehen! Es war einer der ersten notwendigen Schritte!


Sich zu fragen, ob man erst die Landesfürsten oder doch erst den König absetzt... gleicht der Frage nach dem Huhn und dem Ei. Wenn man etwas genauer darüber nachdenkt. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Meinst du z.B. solch einen hier:
> Präsident
> Fachmann für
> 
> ...



Es ist eher wie mit Brennesseln. Du kannst im Garten eine Brennessel abschneiden, aber aus den Wurzeln kommen neue Triebe, die genauso brennen.
Die Wurzeln müssen raus.


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Aber trotzdem hat Zoddl recht:
Bevor Mohnert nicht diesen "offenen Brief" verzapft hatte, hätten selbst wir nicht vermutet, dass er sich dermaßen und auf so offenkundige Weise öffentlich selbst disqualifiziert.

Dass an seinem Stuhl gesägt wurde, wurde immer deutlicher, aber wer ahnt denn, dass er dann noch selbst vor die angesägten Beine tritt:m


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ralle, vom Anbau von Brennesseln habe ich keine Ahnung.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist eher wie mit Brennesseln. Du kannst im Garten eine Brennessel abschneiden, aber aus den Wurzeln kommen neue Triebe, die genauso brennen.
> Die Wurzeln müssen raus.


Sofern mein theoretisches Gärtnerwissen mich aber nicht täuscht, lassen sich durch Veredelung leckere Obstbäume heranziehen. Hier wird geköpft und auf bestehendes auf-/angebaut. Richtig angestellt wird dein Garten damit attraktiver. Und brotfisch hat seiner Meinung nach dafür sogar wohl nen paar interessante Triebe. 
Mit bedachten Vorgehen lassen sich nach und nach auch die faulen Wurzeln entfernen. 

Wie gesagt, ist eben nur theoretisches Gärtnern. 

Finde ich eine weit angenehmere Lösung, als die Brachfläche, die beim kompletten Kahlschlag entsteht. Vielleicht findet sich dieses ja auch unter *5.2.* wieder? 
Was da nachwächst lässt sich vorweg nur vermuten und spekulieren.



Grüzze
Zoddl


Nachtrag:
Das Auswechseln der kompletten Führungsmannschaft, also Präsidium Bund und Präsidien der LVs, verursacht zwischenzeitlich jede Menge freie Stellen. Ob diese durch die kompetentesten, oder doch wieder durch die am lautesten und schönsten singenden belegt werden, darauf hast du/ hat man keinen Einfluss.
Dann lieber ein Ersetzen Schritt-für-Schritt und ohne Druck, mit Suche und Förderung der Kompetenten, so dass zumindest einige von denen in eine Führungsposition kommen. Mit einem Kahlschlag bekommst du das sicher nicht hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Sofern mein theoretisches Gärtnerwissen mich aber nicht täuscht, lassen sich durch Veredelung leckere Obstbäume heranziehen. Hier wird geköpft und auf bestehendes auf-/angebaut. Richtig angestellt wird dein Garten damit attraktiver


Brennesseln kannste nicht veredeln. 
Ausrotten und kompostieren ist das einzige, wo Brennesseln was nützen  für einen Garten - es sei denn man steht auf Brennesselgemüse...


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Der Koch ist auch kein Gärtner...

Sonst würdest Du nämlich den ökologischen Nutzen der Brennnessel für die fruchtbringenden Bäume und Sträucher kennen....:m

Wichtig und richtig ist, die kontrolliert in einer duklen Ecke wuchern zu lassen. Sie dürfen nur nicht Oberhand bekommen.

(und damit stimmt dieser Vergleich auch wieder!):m


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

in jungem Zustand kann man sie noch genießen:q
( in Suppen)
Alt naja, dazu sag ich nix
Gruß A.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Kannst immer noch Jauche (Gülle, Odel) daraus machen.


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Kannst immer noch Jauche (Gülle, Odel) daraus machen.


Gar nicht mal schlecht!#6

Mit dem Zeug hält man sehr effektiv das niedere Krabbelvolk vom zarten Fusi... Pfingströschen auf Abstand.
Also doch alles von langer Hand geplant?|kopfkrat


Was mir noch zum Argument "mit einer Stimme in Brüssel sprechen" einfällt und ich schon an anderer Stelle gefragt hatte:
1. Gibts nicht neben dem EAA noch den EAF, der in Brüssel sitzt? Deren "News" sind leider Schnee von gestern, zumindest aber der EAA bezeichnet sich ja als "Interessenvertreter der Anglerorganisationen Europas".
2. Und bleibt uns nicht somit auch unser werter Präsident, wenn auch nur in lediglich höherer Instanz, weiterhin erhalten?



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Angel-Ralle (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ... Finde ich eine weit angenehmere Lösung, als die Brachfläche, die beim kompletten Kahlschlag entsteht. Vielleicht findet sich dieses ja auch unter *5.2.* wieder?
> Was da nachwächst lässt sich vorweg nur vermuten und spekulieren.
> 
> 
> ...




... es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit der Brandrodung, die z.B. unsere Altvorderen genutzt haben!:vik::vik::vik:


Man beseitigt alle alten Gewächse (u.a. auch Unkraut), düngt den Boden mit Mineralien (Asche) und pflanzt völlig neu an! :q

|kopfkrat Geht das in der verfahrenen Kiste überhaupt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Man beseitigt alle alten Gewächse (u.a. auch Unkraut), düngt den Boden mit Mineralien (Asche) und pflanzt völlig neu an!


Ist das nicht ein angenehmer Gedanke??????


----------



## sonstwer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Hi!

Ja, das ist ein verführerischer Gedanke! 

Nennt sich dann nicht mehr Fusion, sondern "Neugründung".

Dann haste mit deiner Sig des Pudels Kern genau auf den Punkt gebracht.

LG,
frank


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> ... es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit der Brandrodung, die z.B. unsere Altvorderen genutzt haben!:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Man beseitigt alle alten Gewächse



Voila..dann mal los mit der *Fusion*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcNjxbI758Q

Und dann neu aufbauen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Leute, es hat sich doch überhaupt nix geändert.


Nach wie vor will man eine Fusion ohne den Anglern (und sich selbst) zu erklären, welche Ziele man in Zukunft gemeinsam verfolgen will.

Nach wie vor wird der VDSF die stärkste Fraktion im Neuen Verband bleiben.

Nach wie vor wird in den Landesverbänden Bayern, S-H, Hamburg offen für weitere Restriktionen und Einschränkungen eingestanden.

Nach wie vor verstößt der DAV gegen sein Ehrenwort, gegen seine Prinzipien und gegen sämtliche guten Ideologien, die unter Mikulin festgeschrieben und auf deren HP veröffentlicht sind. 

Nach wie vor herrschen in Thüringen wiederliche Macht- und Ränkespiele, die nur im Schatten der Fusion ins Dunkle gerückt sind.

Das aktuelle Schreiben eine bisher nicht so sehr in die Öfnetlichkeit gerückten VDSF-Funktionärs ist an Wiederlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.

Das jetzt machen Hurra schreien, nur weil einer dieser schreibichnicht-Funktionäre sich jetzt selbst den politischen Gnadenschuß gegeben hat, verstehe ich nicht.

Das klingt irgendwie danach, dass man froh ist, wenn das Theater endlich vorbei ist und nimmt dafür auch eine so bescheuerte Fusion in Kauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

So ist es, Ralle...

Wieder einmal schaffen es Verbände und Funktionäre ihre in den Vereinen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer weiter ruhig zu stellen zum weiteren bezahlen..

Schade für die Angler, die das wieder mal alles ausbaden müssen, was da verbrochen wird...

Deswegen habe ich ja für raus mit dem Unkraut plädiert - und zwar bis zu den verotteten Wurzeln......


----------



## flor61 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

So, jetzt mach ich mir nun wirklich so meine Gedanken.
Da wir Angler ja alles auszubaden haben, frage ich mich nun, auch als Vereinsvorsitzender: Können wir im nächsten Jahr noch für 75,00€ im Brandenburger Land und für je 5,00€ in Sachsen bzw. Sachsen/Anhalt mit zwei Ruten rund um die Uhr angeln?
Was ändert sich jetzt für uns auf Grund der Vermutungen, denn näheres scheint ja keiner zu wissen, für uns hier in der Gegend im negativen Sinne? Auf Positives hätten wir nicht hoffen brauchen, denn wir hätten bei einem Zusammenschluß doch so oder so Zugeständnisse machen müssen. Deshalb frage ich mich, warum soll ich mich für negative Veränderungen für mich stark machen? Eigentlich ist das doch Aufgabe der Sportler, deren Zukunft sich durch einen Zusammenschluß bessern würde. Dort jetzt denn DAV vor´s Loch zu schieben, nur weil die Interessen der VDSF-Angler sich nicht bessern, finde ich als DAV-Mitglied nicht gerade prickelnd.
Also, ich habe jetz wirklich im Moment keinen Bock, nur auf Grund von Vermutungen, so richtig Aktiv zu werden. Denn von meinem KAV habe ich die Aussage, und bis jetzt hat man uns noch nicht besponnen, daß sich für uns Angler nichts zum Negativem ändern wird, dafür treten wir für Euch ein.
Ich denke, das ist eine Aussage, die ich meinen Anglern mit gutem Gewissen mitteilen kann, wenn ich gefragt werde.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Ich denke, das ist eine Aussage, die ich meinen Anglern mit gutem Gewissen mitteilen kann, wenn ich gefragt werde.


Guten Gewissens?
Na denn - aber nachher nicht jammern, dass man nícht gewarnt gewesen wäre


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



flor61 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mach ich mir nun wirklich so meine Gedanken.
> Da wir Angler ja alles auszubaden haben, frage ich mich nun, auch als Vereinsvorsitzender: Können wir im nächsten Jahr noch für 75,00€ im Brandenburger Land und für je 5,00€ in Sachsen bzw. Sachsen/Anhalt mit zwei Ruten rund um die Uhr angeln?
> Was ändert sich jetzt für uns auf Grund der Vermutungen, denn näheres scheint ja keiner zu wissen, für uns hier in der Gegend im negativen Sinne? Auf Positives hätten wir nicht hoffen brauchen, denn wir hätten bei einem Zusammenschluß doch so oder so Zugeständnisse machen müssen. Deshalb frage ich mich, warum soll ich mich für negative Veränderungen für mich stark machen? Eigentlich ist das doch Aufgabe der Sportler, deren Zukunft sich durch einen Zusammenschluß bessern würde. Dort jetzt denn DAV vor´s Loch zu schieben, nur weil die Interessen der VDSF-Angler sich nicht bessern, finde ich als DAV-Mitglied nicht gerade prickelnd.
> Also, ich habe jetz wirklich im Moment keinen Bock, nur auf Grund von Vermutungen, so richtig Aktiv zu werden. Denn von meinem KAV habe ich die Aussage, und bis jetzt hat man uns noch nicht besponnen, daß sich für uns Angler nichts zum Negativem ändern wird, dafür treten wir für Euch ein.
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, Dich richtig zu verstehen.

VDSF-Angler haben durch die Fusion nix zu verlieren, die können nur durch eine Fusion unter vernünftigen Umständen gewinnen.

DAV-Angler haben ohne Fusion nix zu verlieren, denn unter der Regie des DAV haben sich dort weitgehend flächendeckende, anglerfreundliche Regelungen erhalten.

MV ist bereits im Wandel zur VDSF Gesinnung. Dort herrschen noch zum großen Teil ehemalige DAVler. Das Blatt wird sich da aber wenden, denn die VDSF Kräfte wirken schon im Hintergrund.


Der Rest der neuen Bundesländer kann bei einer Fusion unter den gegebenen Umständen nur verlieren. Denn mir fallen keine Errungenschaften des VDSF ein, die nach einem Zusammenschluß einen Vorteil für die dann Ex-DAVler bringen. 

Kurzfristig wird sich so oder so nix ändern, aber ab 2017 werden die Karten neu gemischt. Und dann sind die ehemaligen DAVler dem VDSF treiben ausgeliefert. Denn glaubst Du allen ernstes, dass es dann einen Aufschrei unter den Anglern geben würde. 

Man muss nicht einen plötzlichen Tod sterben, langsames dahinsiechen führt auch in die Grube.


----------



## flor61 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Hallo Ralle,

ich weiß, daß meine Kettensätze nicht immer sehr übersichtlich sind. Ich muß auch manchmel zwei- dreimal probelesen, ob alles so stimmt wie ich es auch meine.
Also, mit den Veränderungen für die Angelfraktionen habe ich das auch so versucht, zu sagen. Wollte nur dartellen, auf wessen Seite die Hauptmotivation für einen Zusammenschluß sein sollte. Und eins kannst Du mir glauben; wenn Du uns Ossis sagst, wir wollen einen Zusammenschluß auf Augenhöhe, dann gehen die Rundumleuchten an. Liegt wohl an der Vergangenheit, die nicht immer sauber abgelaufen ist.
Aber, über 2017 schon jetzt zu orakeln, ich weiß nicht.

Petri


----------



## flor61 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guten Gewissens?
> Na denn - aber nachher nicht jammern, dass man nícht gewarnt gewesen wäre


Stimmt, dann darf nicht gejammert werden, da hast Du vollkommen recht.

Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



flor61 schrieb:


> Aber, über 2017 schon jetzt zu orakeln, ich weiß nicht.
> 
> Petri



Da muss man nicht orakeln. Bis 2017 dürfte man im ehemaligen DAV noch halbwegs in Sicherheit sein. Ab dann gelten andere Vertragsbedingungen. Lies Dir den Verschmelzungsvertrag und den Satzungsentwurf nochmal durch. Das Datum ist festgeschrieben.


----------



## flor61 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lies Dir den Verschmelzungsvertrag und den Satzungsentwurf nochmal durch. Das Datum ist festgeschrieben.



Hab ich da was verpasst? Sind die beiden Werke in Kraft?
Sollte ich da eine Synapsenlücke haben, helf mir und den anderen "Lückenbüßern" bitte auf die Sprünge.

Danke und Petri


----------



## prinz1 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

gibts denn nun schon mehr oder weniger offizielle verlautbarungen zur hv?
was ist passiert?
was wurde evt. beschlossen?
i-welche halbwahrheiten bringen uns doch nicht weiter!!
also! gibts was handfestes?
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Offiziell gibts bis dato nix..

Hier allerdings der volle Text des Briefes, den wir hier schon zitierten, damit mal im DAV sieht, wie man vom VDSF gesehen wird:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Brief_Brillowski_Mohnert090212.pdf


----------



## Debilofant (14. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Wenngleich inzwischen ja schon im Rahmen eines anderen Threads verlinkt, sei der thematischen Zugehörigkeit wegen dann halt hier die unweigerlich beim Lesen der selbstbeweihräuchernden Mitteilung auf der Homepage des DAV von mir spontan hervorgewürgte Lache an zwischenzeitlich ausgekotztem Unverständnis mal kurz in Worten serviert:

Den Würg-Reflex ausgelöst haben spätestens die beiden in dem nachstehenden Zitatfetzen in Fettschrift hervorgehobenen Worte, deren Erwähnung aus der Ecke eines ANGLER-Verbandes meine seit Anbeginn mit der Personalie Markstein verknüpften Befürchtungen in Gestalt eines unliebsamen deja vu bestätigen.




			
				 DAV-Homepage bzw. aus der dort kürzlich veröffentlichten Nachricht 11/2012 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass es für die deutsche Anglerschaft keine Alternative zu einem  gemeinsamen großen deutschen Verband gibt, um die Interessen von Anglern  *und Fischern* besser und wirkungsvoller vertreten zu können....



HÄÄÄÄ? Was hat, so wird man es wohl deuten/"übersetzen" müssen, die *gewerbliche Fischerei* in dem Statement verloren, bzw. warum zum Teufel soll es aus Sicht der Anglerschaft so prächtig alternativlos sein, ausgerechnet die Interessen der Berufsfischer zu vertreten??

Zum Verständnis - Herr Markstein war im Land Brandenburg vor einigen Jahren noch Fischereireferent im zuständigen Potsdamer Ministerium und wirkte dort mit der ihm eigenen Prioritätensetzung mehr oder weniger erfolgreich vor sich hin. Seinen auf spezielle Weise traditionsverpflichteten Ansichten zufolge ließen sich Interessen von Anglern leider nicht gegen Interessen von Berufsfischern durchsetzen. Was diese Prioritätensetzung zulasten der Angler anzurichten vermocht hat, darf jeder gerne auch heute noch aktuell am östlichen Grenzfluss der Republik und den über Jahre hinweg dort am Fischbestand durch weitestgehend unkontrolliert maßlose Fischerei gewerblich angerichteten Flurschäden bewundern.

Zustände, wie man sie sich als Angler gewiss nicht sehnlicher wünschen kann. Es bahnt sich dann wohl eine großartige gesamtdeutsche Interessenvertretung "für Angler" an...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Hier die "Infos" auf der DAV-Seite:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=371&Itemid=381

Analyse/Kommentar dazu von Dr. Thomas Guenther:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237256

Unterm Strich:
Entspricht meinen schlimmsten Erwartungen und bestätigt wieder mal unsere  Vorhersagen...........


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Wie steht eigentlich der DAV - LV Sachsen zu der "Fusion" ? Die haben ein neues Präsidium gewählt :
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=380&Itemid=389


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Warum sollte sich da was ändern?

Nach dem was ich in den letzten Tagen alles an Aussagen vom DAV gekriegt habe, glauben die halt, mit einer paritätischen Besetzung der Ämter im gemeinsamen Verband können sie dann den VDSF schon von der richtigen Politik überzeugen - braucht man vorher nix festschreiben...

Der Schwanz hat ja schon immer mit dem Hund gewackelt....

Sie hätten da ja dann 5 Jahre Zeit, vorher dürfe ja die Satzung nicht geändert werden..

Und  danach??

Sind diese alten Herren dann wohl entweder nicht mehr im Amt oder unter der Erde - verantworten werden sie nicht mehr, was sie den Anglern heute antun..



Und alles wartet jetzt halt auf den Verbandsausschuss vom VDSF....

Thüringen hat ja schon gekündigt. 

Je nachdem wie das im Aussschuss ausgeht, will ja angeblich Bayern auch kündigen - aber das weiss man auch nicht, damit haben sie seit den 80ern ja regelmäßig gedroht und es nie getan.

Zudem scheint es nach unbestätigten Aussagen und Spekulationen wohl so zu sein, dass Mohnert für den Antrag des Präsidiums (wir berichteten) wohl eine Mehrheit zusammen bekommen wird...

Ob dann der DAV das Tagungshotel kündigen wird, wird man sehen - muss ja bis zum 30.04. geschehen sein, wenns kostenfrei storniert werden soll..

Falls die nicht kündigen, wird dann wohl alles durchgewunken werden im DAV - man wird sehen..

Diese ganze Verbandsscheixxe ist ganz einfach nur noch ein einziges, unwürdiges Schauspiel aller Seiten.

Der DAV nicht mehr besser als der VDSF, Markstein nicht besser als Mohnert, alles nur zum koxxen...

Dass das die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in ihrer Mehrheit (VDSF wie DAV, Bund wie Länder) alles noch mittragen und mitfinanzieren, und das zum Schaden der vernünftigen Angler, ist nur noch ein Trauerspiel - die haben schlicht auch keine besseren Verbände und Funktionäre verdient..

Nur schade, dass da auch die Angler drunter leiden müssen und nicht nur die organisierten Sport- und Angefischer...


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Schwanz hat ja schon immer mit dem Hund gewackelt....




Rute!
Wenn der Schwanz wackelt, ist der Hund Epileptiker.

Ansonsten haste recht.#h


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

http://www.anglerverband.com/images...laerung_und_verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf.pdf

Damit dürfte die *Übernahme* nun ja fast perfekt sein. Und der VDSF hat sich auch noch durchgesetzt. Er stellt jetzt die Mehrheit der Referenten vgl §9.3.. Dann dürfen wir uns ja auf die fortführung der "erfolgreichen Arbeit" des VDSF freuen...

PS: Es wird jetzt auch ganz offen Übernahme geschrieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Es ist eigentlich nur der nächste logische Akt in einem grandiosen Kasperltheater. 

Die Mehrheit der Angler scheint einverstanden oder es interessiert sie nicht. Nun denn....

Zum Glück hab ichs nicht weit bis Holland.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Einzig bemerkenswert ist, dass es jetzt 7 Landesverbände statt vorher 5 sind, die in diese Richtung agieren.
(Hessen und Westfalen&Lippe sind neu dabei) :m


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Sachsen auch. Warum auch immer. Vielleicht braucht noch einer nen Posten im neuen BV.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ja, das hat einige Überraschung ausglöst

Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Naja, die inhaltliche Behandlung dieses Themas wurde auf der JHV des LVSA je weitgehend ausgeklammert. Damit kann der Präsident ja nun die nächsten Jahre weiter nach seinem gutdünken verfahren...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Einzig bemerkenswert ist, dass es jetzt 7 Landesverbände statt vorher 5 sind, die in diese Richtung agieren.
> (Hessen und Westfalen&Lippe sind neu dabei) :m


 
Ich glaube, das sind aktuell schon mehr als 7...., 7 ist wohl schon Schnee von gestern......|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ach ja, stimmt.
In der "Initiative Pro DAFV" waren bisher ja "nur" Bayern, Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm und der Thüringer LAVT.
Jetzt sind es *drei* mehr: Die Hessen, für die jetzt der Moment gekommen ist, ihr Fähnlein in den ihnen genehmen Wind zu drehen, Westfalen&Lippe, die den Mohnert-Kurs schon oft nicht mitgetragen haben, tja und nun halt auch Sachsen als weiteres DAV-Mitglied, vermutlich weil denen die Passivität des DAV auch nicht mehr passt.

Ein weiteres Indiz ist dies jedenfalls dafür, dass Mohnerts Vorstoß immer weniger Rückendeckung findet und ihm jetzt zwei weitere VdSF-Verbände öffentlich in den selben Fallen 

Witzig finde ich nur, dass in dem Entwurf dann genau Mohnert und Markstein als handelnde Personen drin stehen, also u.a. der, der einen ganz anderen Weg geplant hatte.

Ach und dann noch was Witziges:
Wenn dies so zustande kommt, wie dort beschrieben, sind alle jetzigen VdSF- und DAV-Mitgliedsverbände automatisch zukünftige Mitglieder des DAFV, ohne auch nur einen Finger dafür rühren zu müssen...

....

...


...dachte ich zumindest beim ersten Lesen, aber dann fiel mir doch noch eine nette Randgeschichte auf: Wenn ein Verband seine Mitgliedschaft aus dem VdSF gekündigt hat, dann geht diese gültige Kündigung ja auch auf den neuen Verband über. Also ist dann Bayern gar kein Mitglied des DAFV mehr!
(und ich dachte immer, der Braun habe Ambitionen für das Bundesverbandspräsidium #c)

Wenn's nicht so traurig wär, wär's wenigstens lächerlich |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

@Dorschgreifer: Aber die andern stellen sich noch nicht offiziell hin und verkünden es :m


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ich kann die meisten der aktuellen Analysen nicht teilen. Es gibt ja nicht nur die Erklärung der erweiterten Initiativgruppe vom 14.5., sondern auch die Erklärung des VDSF-Präsidiums vom 15.5. (Ivo hatte dankenswerterweise auf die entsprechende Veröffentlichung auf der LV Bayern HP hingewiesen, allerdings in einem anderen thread und leider nicht hier.) In der VDSF-Erklärung wird die Auffassung vertreten, dass es  innerhalb des VDSF keine satzungsändernde Mehrheit für eine Fusion in 2012 gibt. Daher wird vorgeschlagen, die Fusion auf 2013 zu verschieben.
Allein auf der Basis des Papiers der Initiativgruppe kann man sich kein Bild der aktuellen Lage machen. Insbesondere die Frage, ob der von beiden Verbänden jüngst beschlossene Fusionsfahrplan 2012 eingehalten oder aufgehoben wird, kann derzeit nicht wirklich eingeschätzt werden.

Für den Fall jedoch, dass 2012 nicht mehr als Fusionstermin steht, besteht ja noch ein ausreichend großes Zeitfenster, um den Fusionsprozess durch eine ausreichende und umfassende demokratische Diskussion und Willensbildung der Basis zu legitimieren. Das Durchpeitschen mit kürzesten Stellungnahmefristen wäre dann nicht mehr begründbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

@ brotfisch:
Gerade Bayern und Thüringen MÜSSEN wegen ihren Austritten 2012 "fusionieren" - denn danach sind sie ausm VDSF raus und nicht im DAV drin:
Haben also keinerlei legitmierte Mitwirkungsmöglichkeit mehr bei der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Daher versuchen sie ja ihre neuen Genossen auf diese Linie zu bringen, obwohl klar ist, dass eine Fusion noch 2012 nicht nur unwahrscheinlich ist, sondern zudem zu kurzfristig, um die nur ansatzweise vernünftig diskutieren und abstimmen zu können.

Mit den Bewirtschaftungsverbänden VDSF und DAV ist es wie bei den Linken.
Da gabs auch mal zuerst 2 Hauptkonkurrenten mit Bartsch und Lafontaine um die Führung der gemeinsamen Linken - und nachdem die sich nicht einigen konnten, machen jetzt die Mädels der Linken mobil und man hat ne dritte Gruppe mit eigenen Interessen = 
VDSF - DAV - Initiative Pro DAFV

Und bei Partei wie bei allen VDSF und DAV-Verbänden gibts noch ne  Gemeinsamkeit mit der Partei:
Diese alten Stur- und Betonköpfe kümmern sich ein en Scheixx um die Basis und deren Wünsche und werden es schaffen, ihre Organisationen zu schwächen, wenn nicht zu zerschlagen.

Was mir im Falle der Partei wurscht ist  - Und im Falle der Verbände kann man das als Angler nur begrüßen..


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Nun, vieleicht wollen auch nur einige LV´s ihr Fähnlein in den Wind drehen. Die neue Machtzentrale wird wohl dann eher bei den Mitgliedern der Initiativgruppe zu suchen sein...


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ohne böse Absicht hatte ich eben unterschlagen, dass auch der DAV in der Sache Stellung genommen hat. In seiner aktuellen PE (23/12) schließt er sich inhaltlich den Forderungen der Initiativgruppe vom 14.5. an. Das der Vollständigkeit halber.

Um den Gedanken des VDSF-Präsidiums aufzugreifen: Wenn für den Vollzug der Fusion noch jeweils eine mit satzungsändernder Mehrheit zu beschließende Zustimmung der beiden Verbände notwendig sein sollte, dann sind die Sperrminoritäten ja je nach Satzung ungefähr ein Drittel oder ein Viertel der Delegierten. Das können im VDSF, wenn man mal die Mitgliedergewichtung unberücksichtigt lässt, fünf oder sechs Verbände sein, im DAV ein oder zwei, die dann das Gesamtprojekt zum Scheitern bringen könnten. 
Wenn das Eis, über das man ans Fusionufer gelangen möchte, tatsächlich so dünn sein sollte, ist mir unverständlich, warum man nicht viel stärker mit Überzeugungsarbeit in die Landesverbände gegangen ist. Das Fusionsmanagement ist weiterhin eine peinliche Pannenshow. Das Ansehen der Angelfischerei in Politik und Öffentlichkeit wird dadurch auf Jahre hinaus leiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



> Wenn das Eis, über das man ans Fusionufer gelangen möchte, tatsächlich so dünn sein sollte, ist mir unverständlich, warum man nicht viel stärker mit Überzeugungsarbeit in die Landesverbände gegangen ist. Das Fusionsmanagement ist weiterhin eine peinliche Pannenshow. Das Ansehen der Angelfischerei in Politik und Öffentlichkeit wird dadurch auf Jahre hinaus leiden.


Wie soll man andere überzeugen können (oder auch die eigene Basis) , wenn man selber nicht überzeugt ist (gilt für VDSF wie DAV und Pro DAFV ja gleichermaßen)..

Denen gehts doch nur um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe und nicht um Angeln oder Angler - und das trauen selbst diese Betonköpfe sich nicht als "Überzeugung" zu verkaufen,..

Davon ab gibts immer noch kein einziges Argument keines einzigen Bundes- oder Landesverbandes, was nach einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF *FÜR ANGLER* besser werden sollte..

Ausser der merkelesk vorgetragenen Attitüde, "dass es keine Alternative gäbe"...

Das ist aber kein Argument, sondern schlicht nur eine dumme und und unbewiesene Behauptung.

Richtig ist aber, dass nach einer Übernahme nach den jetzt vorliegende Dokumenten weiterhin die Grundsätze des VDSF gelten, die kein Angler akzeptieren kann und kein DAVler akzeptieren sollte...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer: Aber die andern stellen sich noch nicht offiziell hin und verkünden es :m


 

Ach doch.... das tun sie durchaus völlig öffentlich.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Pressemitteilung?
Veröffentlichungen in schriftlicher Form oder im Internet?

..oder halt nur öffentlich, wenn man sich trifft oder mal telefoniert? :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ..oder halt nur öffentlich, wenn man sich trifft oder mal telefoniert? :m


 
Das ist ja nicht öffentlich, sondern eher privat...:m

Wer weis schon, wieviele Verbände sich da schon völlig einig sind... Ich kenn mich da ja nicht aus....


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Verbände?
Oder meinst Du "Verbandspräsidenten / GF" :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Verbände?
> Oder meinst Du "Verbandspräsidenten / GF" :m


 

Ich würde sagen die Mehrheit aller organisierten Angler.:m


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen die Mehrheit aller organisierten Angler.:m



Typischer Satz mit dem Funktionäre suggerieren wollen das alle Mitglieder hinter ihnen stehen. Dem ist mitnichten so. Da zu 99% nicht ein einziges Mitglied befragt wurde sondern nach eigenem Gutdünken einfach gemacht wird, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



ivo schrieb:


> Typischer Satz mit dem Funktionäre suggerieren wollen das alle Mitglieder hinter ihnen stehen. Dem ist mitnichten so. Da zu 99% nicht ein einziges Mitglied befragt wurde sondern nach eigenem Gutdünken einfach gemacht wird, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


 
Typischer Satz jaulender Mitglieder könnte ich jetzt gegenantworten...., die lassen die Vorstände einfach machen, nur damit sie selbst nicht ran müssen....


Wenn das bei Euch so ist und war.... und ihr Euch das gefallen lasst und nicht gegenkandidiert....um es besser zu machen....#c

Frage:

Wer wählt die Vorstände?

Wer entlastet die Vorstände?

Wer erscheint nur in Prozentzahlen von ca.20% bei Versammlungen?

Wer hebt bei Abstimmungen immer brav die Finger bei Wiederwahl?

Wer hebt immer brav die Finger wenn schwierige Entscheidungen zu treffen sind?

Wer hat keinen Bock auf die Vorstandsarbeit und damit verbundene Zeitverluste?

Antwort:

Ja, genau, die Mitglieder, die mit den Vorständen topzufrieden sind, denn sonst würden sie das ändern und voller Elan engagieren.. und alles viel viel besser machen.:m 

So muss aber jeder Vorstand davon ausgehen, dass er alles richtig macht.


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



ivo schrieb:


> Da zu 99% nicht ein einziges Mitglied befragt wurde sondern nach eigenem Gutdünken einfach gemacht wird, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Im RhFV gab es dazu auf der JHV im vergangenen Jahr eine Aussprache. 

Die Mehrheit der Anwesenden war für die Fortsetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen. Ich auch, denn dem Ganzen ging ein Antrag von mir Voraus.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Im RhFV gab es dazu auf der JHV im vergangenen Jahr eine Aussprache.
> 
> Die Mehrheit der Anwesenden war für die Fortsetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen. Ich auch, denn dem Ganzen ging ein Antrag von mir Voraus.


 
Genau so kenne ich das von meinen beiden Vereinen, in denen ich Mitglied bin auch und so sollte das auch sein.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ach jetzt fangt doch nicht wieder damit an.|bla:|bla:|bla:

Der Drops ist doch sowas von gelutscht!

Dorschgreifer schrieb:
"Die Mehrheit aller organisierten Angler."

und leider ist das so, denn es ist genau die Abnicker- und Ja-Sager Truppe, die nur am mit Satzkarpfen und Anabolikaforellen besetzten Vereinsteich angeln will und sonst nichts.

Für alle klar denkenden, nicht-organisierten Angler gibt es doch Paradiese wie Holland, Dänemark, Frankreich, Norwegen, Schweden, Polen, Tschechien, .... :m

Allle Landesverbände stehen voll hinter Mohnert, die einen (wenigen), um ihn zu stützen, die anderen nur deshalb, weil sie ihm von dort aus in den Allerwertesten treten können.
Und genau das wird im Herbst passieren


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ja Thomas, der Hinweis darauf, dass die Kündigung Bayerns erst 2013 wirkt, ist richtig.
Diesen "Zugzwang" haben sich die Bayern aber letztlich hausgemacht. Nach meiner Einschätzung ist die Initiative Pro DAFV vielmehr ein Reflex auf die Torpedierungen des Fusionsprozesses durch das VDSF-Präsidium 2011 und 2012. Die Initiative ist ja auch bereits entstanden, als die Bayern in ihrer Mitgliederversammlung den Austrittsbeschluss noch nicht gefasst hatten.
Sicher ist die Begeisterung der Beteiligten für weitere Basisbeteiligungen in der Fusionsfrage überschaubar. Mir scheint, dass man sich lagerübergreifend einig ist, die Fusion jetzt schaffen zu können. Mehr und mehr wird als einziges Hemmnis das VDSF-Präsidium ausgemacht. Dessen aktuelle Erklärung zielt dann auch darauf ab, die Fusion, wenn auch nicht zu verhindern, so doch wenigstens zu bremsen. 
Wo das Machtzentrum ist, ist nicht so leicht zu sagen - das wird man an der "Bremswirkung" der Erklärung vom 15.5. ablesen können, die um so geringer ausfällt, je mehr Unterstützung die Initiativgruppe erhält.
Interessant ist jedoch in der VDSF-Erklärung, die sich für ein Verschieben der Fusion stark macht, das gleichzeitig gefordert wird, dass die Kandidatenvorschläge für die künftigen DAFV-Funktionsträger bereits in der Sommerpause benannt werden sollen. Das wird fadenscheinig damit begründet, dass sie im August 2012 dem Deutschen Fischereiverband vorgestellt werden müssten. Das würde bei einer Verschiebung um ein Jahr auch getrost noch im Sommer 2013 stattfinden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Dem VDSF - Präsidium kann doch nix besseres passieren als die Verschiebung :
Dann sind die Bayern weg und das Präsidium hat wieder eine wohl auch satzungsändernde Mehrheit hinter sich und dann könnte Mohnert seinen Plan immer noch durchsetzen, für den Rest-VDSF einfach Satzung und Namen zu ändern, Präsident zu bleiben und dann können ja alle die das wollen "rüberfusionieren".. 
;-))

Das ist doch alle nur zusammen gelogenes rumeiern alter Betonköpfe, die sich immer mehr lächerlich machen in meinen Augen.

Nach wie vor steht der EINSTIMMIGE Bechluss des VDSF, in welchem Mohnert das Vertrauen ausdrücklich ausgeprochen wird und er die Verhandlungsführung INKLUSIVE Abbruch übertragen bekommen hat.

*Auch wenn jetzt auf einmal Bayern, Thüringen, Hessen und NRW  davon wohl nix mehr wissen will, haben sie das vorher ja abgenickt und bis heute nicht widerrufen!!*

Das gleiche gilt für den DAV:
EINTIMMIG wurde auf der HV beschlossen, dass die Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag geändert werden müssen.

Der DAV darf also gar nix anderes machen, auch wenn jetzt plötzlich mehr Landesverbände (die zuvor ja mitgestimmt hatten, Brandenburg, Sachsen etc).) jetzt anderes woll(t)en.

Dazu müssten sie ein neues Mandat erwirken..

Entweder ist denen allen in Funktion jetzt auch jede legalistische Demokratieform vollends wurscht, nachdem die Angler schon ignoriert werden, oder sie wissen schlicht gar nicht mehr, was sie da tun..

*Denn mit diesem ganzen jetzt veröffentlichten Geschreibsel und Geschwurbsel sich wichtig empfindender Funktionäre aller drei "Fraktionen" hat sich an bisheriger gültiger Beschlusslage in VDSF und DAV ja rein gar nichts verändert - weder im VDSF noch im DAV.*

So oder so:
Ein Verband unter dem Dach des jetzigen VDSF durch Übertritt des DAV ist für Angler schädlicher als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände oder eine Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer durch Petra..


Ich grins mir nur noch einern, nachdem was da abgeht in diesen in meinen Augen inkompetenten Verbänden- die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer kriegen, was sie verdienen - Schade, dass auch richtige Angler drunter leiden müssen............


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Aber Brotfisch, dass dürfte doch schon gelaufen sein-

Neuer Präsident wird Braun, die neuen Vizepräsidenten kommen aus der Initiativgruppe. Die Auswahl ist ja überschaubar. Mir fallen da spontan beim DAV 4 Namen ein (3 Geschäftsführer und ein LV-Präsident). Bei den Referenten wird man Ölzweige verteilen und das wars. Gibt ja bestimmt noch paar unterbeschäftigte Rentner die sich zu großem berufen fühlen...


----------



## ivo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Öhm Tomas, du weißt aber schon wie Beschlüsse auf einer JHV zustande kommen oder?????????????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Und?
Die müssten mit den jetzt neu vorliegendem Papieren im DAV dann trotzdem erst wieder ne HV machen und ihre einstimmige, bis jetzt geltende Beschlusslage ändern..

Das Gleiche gilt im VDSF - immer noch kann Mohnert, einstimmig mandatiert, jede Verhandlung abbrechen (er hat bis dato diese ja noch nicht mal aufgenommen, seit Fischereitag Dresden gab es keine offizielle Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums mit dem DAV)..

Wie die angesichts dessen, was noch alles zu regeln ist, davon träumen, das noch alles 2012 hinzukriegen wo es bisher keinerlei Verhandlung mehr gab, nur damit Bayern und Thüringen auch 2013 weiter mitquatschen dürfen bei der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, das alledings frag ich mich schon..

Das werden unsere alten Herren in Funktion aber sicher schon hinkriegen in ihrer gottgleichen Kompetenz ;-))))

Mit den Bewirtschaftungsverbänden VDSF und DAV ist es ja ähnlich wie bei den Linken.
Da gabs auch mal zuerst 2 Hauptkonkurrenten mit Bartsch und Lafontaine um die Führung der gemeinsamen Linken - und nachdem die sich nicht einigen konnten, machen jetzt die Mädels der Linken mobil und man hat ne dritte Gruppe mit eigenen Interessen = 
VDSF - DAV - Initiative Pro DAFV

Und bei Partei wie bei allen VDSF und DAV-Verbänden gibts noch ne Gemeinsamkeit mit der Partei:
Diese alten Stur- und Betonköpfe kümmern sich einen Scheixx um die Basis und deren Wünsche und werden es schaffen, ihre Organisationen zu schwächen, wenn nicht zu zerschlagen.

Was mir im Falle der Partei wurscht ist - Und im Falle der Verbände kann man das als Angler nur begrüßen, wenn die sich selber weiter zerschreddern und immer unglaubwürdiger machen..


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Man soll sich doch wundern, sogar der VDSF äußert sich jetzt einmal öffentlich ...
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/fusion-vdsf-dav23052012.pdf


----------



## ivo (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hauptversammlung 2012 des DAV*

Ah, sie wollen warten bis sie einstimmig gewählt werden. Nun dann könnte man ja auf den Präsidenten des LAV Meck-Pom verweisen. Der hat ja mal beschrieben wie man so was hin bekommt.:q:q:q Ansonsten bekommt man das auch mit der richtigen Selektion der Delegierten hin...

Und ab wann werden eigentlich wetten angenommen für die Personalvorschläge zum Fischereitag????????????? Ich hätt da paar Namen.:q:q:q:q Der eine fängt mit B an der andere mit R...:q:q:q:q


----------

